
What Is Apache Kylin: An Extreme OLAP Engine on Big Data Platform - samanticora
https://kyligence.io/blog/apache-kylin-yet-another-hadoop-query-engine/
======
jerdavis
Just use bigquery. The last thing I want these days is to manage a cluster.
Next to last thing I want is to worry about the zillion tuneables on
hadoop/spark.

